# Eze-center laser tuner or Bowplane?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

neither, i wouldnt waste $$$$ on one, just eyeball centershot with an arrow in the bow and then go on with your tuning, those are just a starting point anyways you still have to tune the bow so spending$100 for a laser when you can just eyeball it is money you could spend elsewhere on something more needed. remember walkback tuning does your fine centershot tuning so your most likely gonna move it after you align it with the laser anyways


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I use an EZE Eye and really like it. I've never seen or tried the other tool you mentioned. A laser just gets you going, it doesn't take the place of tuning. I've eye-balled centershot a lot, like everyone else, but sometimes I've been off and it took extra time to tune in. The laser gets me real close, real fast. However, as dwagoner stated, you still have to tune centershot. Since I'm a finger shooter, I bareshaft test.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*tunner*

my 2 cents why waste your money


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I am not buying one as i think there a waste of money. I was just looking at them and wondered what the consensus was. I own a shop and have always eye balled center shot and it has worked fine.


----------



## grandteton (Jan 14, 2010)

On my current machined riser I use a carpenters square, seems to work fine to get it to paper tune stage.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Their fine for a static centershot, but tuning to the end user will have to be done anyway.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> neither, i wouldnt waste $$$$ on one, just eyeball centershot with an arrow in the bow and then go on with your tuning,


As usual dw is correct, if you have good eyes and don't second guess yourself. I use a EZ Eye now. Before I had to have 3 different powers in the glasses, I, like dw, aligned the string with the grooves in the cam and adjusted the rest to align the arrow with the string and then begin tuning, Walk Back or French tuning.

Lasers came about to stop the confusion (second guesses and being stupid). And they are good for shops where many bows get set up and sent out. After you eyeball a dozen or so your eyes can get "stupid." And then the laser makes up for different set up personnel working at the same shop - well, sort of as no two people seem to see the same thing. Another thing, lasers aren't worth two cents on some bows, especially cast risers or un-machined risers. We've tried lasers on some older bows (old, old bows) and after the rest was set, the arrow perfectly aligned, the arrow looked like it was going out the side of the bow.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I use my eze eye center shot laser all the time , its a great product to get you in the ball park and of course through tuning you may have to make some small adjustments. but to say its a waste of money is just wrong! its a great tool!


----------



## opivy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a bowplane that I inherited from my father in law. It helps get things on really quickly and started - but centershot is like learning to crawl - you still have quite a few stages left before youre running.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

I had one and sold it, since it was just to get you close anyway. One of those items I wish I wouldn't bought, but you live and learn right?


----------



## EliteHunter2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

With all the negative comments .....

Is there a tool out there that will allow you to get cam lean to a minimum and aligns center shot


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

EliteHunter2013 said:


> With all the negative comments .....
> 
> Is there a tool out there that will allow you to get cam lean to a minimum and aligns center shot


Going back 3 years to pick up this Thread? Regardless, it depends on how technical you want to get or how much money you want to burn...or throw away. Us simple people lay a blank arrow shaft across the cam or wheel running parallel to the bow string. The arrow should run parallel to the string regardless of what side of the cam/wheel. If the arrow tries to cross the bow string you have cam/wheel lean - that simple. You can go deeper, like cam lean at full draw. BUT! Here's my outlook; A mechanically sound bow will repeat time and after time. It repeats all else repeats. In other words, the arrow will come out of the bow and nock/rest adjustment will cover any error. Drastic cam/wheel lean is another thing, usually taken care of with twisting the ends of the yoke of split type cables. If cam lean with and no cable with yoke, you got what you got. If severe, then it's shop time or calling the factory.
.
Center is a finicky thing. Bow build, limbs, tolerances, and guide rod effect center shot. Any tool made is more to get you in the ball park. Only shooting will get it perfect or acceptable. This is where Walk Back, Modified French or French tuning comes in. Having worked at a box store and setting up bows, we set up tons of them with only setting center shot by eye balling. Rarely did we have someone come back to have center shot corrected. Ain't saying this was cat's meow, just that it worked, eye balling center shot.
Working at a bow shop for the past 4 years (5?) I still eye ball center shot, but have a practice range to do a bit more fine tuning of center shot. Here, I use a form of Walk Back tuning. I shoot up close, 10 feet or so, and zero in on a vertical line target. Sighted in I then use the same sight setting and shoot at a vertical line from 30 yards. If test proves the arrow shooting left or right I correct the rest and begin again. Probably 99% of the time this gets the job done. I do the same for my own personal target bows for 3D. For longer distance or wanting a more refined center I shot I French Tune out to 55 and 60 yards < this I do at home on my 100 yard walk up range.


Regardless,


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

arrow on the side of cam is easy and very effective to get a good starting point, remember tuning is the final say so on where and what you adjust, all the setup tools are nice but not always needed. they get you started but once you start shooting you see what the arrow is doing and tune from there as achieving good arrow flight cannot be done by levels and lasers........


----------

